# ROIDERS Vs STED HEADS



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

There was a thread started the other day by Jake"whatever" explaining the intricacies of "TYPICAL ROIDERS" etc

The thread seems to have somewhat "vanished" I can only assume deleted by thread starter as was in no way offensive...

However fellow member and "ROIDER" Pea Head (who now would like to be known as STED HEAD incidently) were starting to really enjoy said debate...

So we dicussed and decided we should start our own thread...

Type of things to be dicussed and analysed are

1) What defines a "ROIDER"

2) How does a "ROIDER" differ from a "STED HEAD"

3) What obvious characteristics define above stereotypes ie Bloated face perhaps??? ACNE?? Bad attitude?? you know the type of thing

4) Are "ROIDERS" HARD generally, or does anyone know any that are pu55ys

5) What area of country would you say these "people" are most abundant

6) How can you actually tell without a Blood sample tested for all banned PEDs, do they have any obvious undeniable traits ie knuckles dragging along floor??

7) Average intelligence level?? Mensa perhaps?? or just Cavemen Ugg Ugg..

8) why do they use?? girls??? hardness?? goodlooks??

Whos the biggest stereo type of above you know and how would you rate them..

All these and any more you can think of are important when trying to ascertain the psyche and the thought process of your general "sted head"

Would help us all to get a better understand of these "misunderstood" elements of out usually cultured society

Discuss:thumbup1:


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Wow thats a bit heavy for you Jw lol


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

I believe a typical "roider" must have one of at least the following:

a) tribal tattoo

B) suntan (but bit too much, so red as fook)

c) skinhead

d) tight t shirt

e) drinks stella

f) always packin with the beak

only then is he equipped for battle.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Bulldozer said:


> Wow thats a bit heavy for you Jw lol


Im taken aback:confused1:

what are you referring to by above comment???

I do hope your not "stereotyping" Bully


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

1) Roider takes ROIDS

2) Sted heads take STEDs

3) I think we would need to arrange a police line up for that

4) Is Ollie B a roider? SD might be a stead head. Tough call.

5) Wales seems to have a lot. The brighton area less so, but I think thats because a member who shall remain nameless (Hulk Swole...) uses up all the HP (Sauce...) in the area...

6) Easy - Small balls and BACNE. BACNE = Back Acne.

7) Varies by population demographic.

8) Hmmm I think they may use in order to EZ Curl more than 45kg?


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> I believe a typical "roider" must have one of at least the following:
> 
> a) tribal tattoo
> 
> ...


 Add a pint of stella and a gram of beak to that list and your there mate :thumb:

GHS


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Ashcrapper said:


> I believe a typical "roider" must have one of at least the following:
> 
> *a) tribal tattoo*
> 
> ...


Yes thats a must for sure....

The others possibly debateable but the tribal tatoo is almost proof in itself

well noted ASH:thumbup1:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

GHS said:


> Add a pint of stella and a gram of beak to that list and your there mate :thumb:
> 
> GHS


hehehe, added. feel free to suggest more for our roider identikit :lol:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Which group, if any, wears reebok classics?

Which group wears hooded sleeveless t-shirts?


----------



## ANABOLIC-EDGE (Apr 28, 2008)

Good post, having good looks and low bodyfat, I usaully go under the roider radar, unless im henching it up in the gym.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Tall said:


> *1) Roider takes ROIDS*
> 
> *2) Sted heads take STEDs*
> 
> ...


CAn you differntiate between 2 substances, are steds more powerfull???

Is so a lot of us poss been going wrong..

Wales is def up there, thats for sure, I would say Cardiff area being most prevelant


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Tall said:


> Which group, if any, wears reebok classics?
> 
> Which group wears hooded sleeveless t-shirts?


valid questions.

add to this list which is preferable:

a) tight rounded neck t-shirt

B) tight v neck t-shirt


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Which group if any buy t-shirts from mothercare?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

jw007 said:


> CAn you differntiate between 2 substances, are steds more powerfull???
> 
> Is so a lot of us poss been going wrong..
> 
> Wales is def up there, thats for sure, I would say Cardiff area being most prevelant


We'd need to conduct a test in which one user sampled both steds and roids while going for the holy grail - the 47.5kg EZ Bar Curl...


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

jw007 said:


> Im taken aback:confused1:
> 
> what are you referring to by above comment???
> 
> I do hope your not "stereotyping" Bully


I have slapped my own wrist for you :lol:

I dont pidgeon hole people and believe that Roiders/ sted heads will come from all walks of life and all shapes, sizes, personality's, attitude, etc etc.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

should the material be slightly shiny?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

What about PED heads???


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

I prefer the term "gear-monkey"


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Gear Queers???


----------



## 7i7 (Sep 22, 2007)

hmm, roiders must RAGE now and then... its in the name!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Test pests???


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

megatron said:


> I prefer the term "gear-monkey"


I thought we just called you Mega-Tron...?

Could we rename you Mega-Tren? :thumb:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Bugger I have a lot of work ahead of me. I thought the dark side just involved injecting mass quantities of test. Didn't know I'd have to get tatts, a sunbed and a sleeveless hoody too...


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

What catogory do "Juice Heads" come under?

GHS


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Tall said:


> I thought we just called you Mega-Tron...?
> 
> Could we rename you Mega-Tren? :thumb:


It's a weekebnd at the mo, so Mega-Tran would be better ducky. Plus I don't really do gear. I don't plan on taking it again any time soon, unless I injure myself. I hate coming off too much.


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

bump for read latr!


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

jw007 said:


> CAn you differntiate between 2 substances, are steds more powerfull???
> 
> Is so a lot of us poss been going wrong..
> 
> Wales is def up there, thats for sure, I would say Cardiff area being most prevelant


They both have peanut bollocks


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Is it safe to assume a roider must drive a BMW with blacked out windows?


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Does licking doormens arsses count as a sign of a ROIDER??

GHS


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

and giving the "nod" to fellow roiders


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> Is it safe to assume a roider must drive a BMW with blacked out windows?


 Nothing worng with that mate sorry................. 

GHS


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Ashcrapper said:


> Is it safe to assume a roider must drive a BMW with blacked out windows?


I think thats just a dealer or pimp?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

GHS said:


> Nothing worng with that mate sorry.................
> 
> GHS


nothing wrong with drinking stella, having beak and pretty much all the other **** I listed either :laugh:


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

GHS said:


> Does licking doormens arsses count as a sign of a ROIDER??
> 
> GHS


Yes infact I saw one like that who tried pushing in, he just went "get to the back you tit"


----------



## 7i7 (Sep 22, 2007)

Ashcrapper said:


> nothing wrong with drinking stella, having beak and pretty much all the other **** I listed either :laugh:


except sleeveless hoodies


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

7i7 said:


> except sleeveless hoodies


it was Tall who said that :tongue:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> nothing wrong with drinking stella, having beak and pretty much all the other **** I listed either :laugh:


 :lol: :lol:

Good point mate

GHS


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

To which group do these two belong?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

ba baracuss said:


> To which group do these two belong?


HAHAHAHAHAHHAHAAAAAAAA!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

is there a difference in roiders and sted heads?

i thought they were the same thing!!!

*or is it the recreational,want to look good on the beach and on a sat night **vs** the hardcore gym going,want to break into competition,push the boundaries type*

because most people who will take the poison will have some sort of side effects...such as acne,balding,aggression and suppression etc

erm...dont know what else to say,i'm confused!!!


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Yes infact I saw one like that who tried pushing in, he just went "get to the back you tit"


 :lol: :lol:

Makes me laugh when I see it. Try and shake all the doormen's hands and they just look at them stupid :laugh:

GHS


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

clearly you have never seen the wars that go on in the streets of wales mate


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

1) What defines a "ROIDER" & How does a "ROIDER" differ from a "STED HEAD" -* I thought they were just nicknames used for people that use steroids? *

3) What obvious characteristics define above stereotypes ie Bloated face perhaps??? ACNE?? Bad attitude?? you know the type of thing - *In my experience, c*ntish swagger, huge ego combined with a t shirt so tight you can count each individual hair on their chest lol. I've found competitors to be very humble though and the total opposite. *

4) Are "ROIDERS" HARD generally, or does anyone know any that are pu55ys - *'Hard ' is a very loose term. Intimidating? Yes, quite intimidating. *

5) What area of country would you say these "people" are most abundant - *Wales, apparently.*

*
*

6) How can you actually tell without a Blood sample tested for all banned PEDs, do they have any obvious undeniable traits ie knuckles dragging along floor?? - * Pass.*

7) Average intelligence level?? Mensa perhaps?? or just Cavemen Ugg Ugg.. - *The few I know at uni are thick c*nts, frankly. I know a couple of guys back home that compete and use though again, they are the complete opposite and absolutely sound. *

8) why do they use?? girls??? hardness?? goodlooks?? -* No idea, I'd have to ask them. *


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Paul and Shark tight polo top

lacoste trainers

trackies tucked into socks

base ball cap

masses of tattoos

plenty of gold bling

moon face from the drol

maybe a few gold teeth

BMW with blacked out windows...... prob 3 series

nutrition revolves around kebabs pies and the odd shake


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

GHS said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> Makes me laugh when I see it. Try and shake all the doormen's hands and they just look at them stupid :laugh:
> 
> GHS


Lol yea I see it all the time, it's always those tossers who take them to impress girls, you know the types who wear the tight v necks down to their nipples


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

apparently roiders have now infiltrated bodybuilding circles also


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

so the tight t-shirt poser crew ...which group do they belong to?

and the ones who are modest,hide their hard work under baggy clothes and are polite with patience and act normal with it,they belong to?


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

A real thread for real men this one. im a "roider" and as jw says my new name is "sted head".

As a fellow "roider",you must first take nap 50s,from then on it goes like this...

1. you must boil wash medium t shirt.

2.go clubbing start a fight with anybody who even thinks is a fellow roider just to prove you are somewhat better than them.

3.make friends with any doorman,and put on deep voice as you shake their hand.

4.Buy some really bashed up beak and tell your mates you get some right good tak.

5.Turn up at a body buiding show in a small jacket just in case theres someone there bigger than you.

6.Drive a soft top car with the roof down in winter whilst listening to heavy metal.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Also real "roiders" dont drink water whilst on 3 nap 50s a day only stella.

And you only get branded a "roider" and "sted head" once you get to associate with JW


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

pea head said:


> And you only get branded a "roider" and "sted head" once you get to associate with JW


Ah so less work than I had initially feared :lol:


----------



## cogent (Feb 14, 2009)

1) testex defines a roider

2) they differ in spelling

3) enlarged ego and blood presure

4) Hard, they must be to stick them needles in themselves

5) leeds has quite afew

6) judging by leeds, they're probably a drug dealer

7) they can divide ounces into grams

8) suffering from some deep rooted psychological problems perhaps they were bullied as a child, or fancied their mother or something.

but what about those that take testosterone pre-curors like nor 19 and tribulus where do they belong as most of the side effects are the same?


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

jw007 said:


> Yes thats a must for sure....
> 
> The others possibly debateable but the tribal tatoo is almost proof in itself
> 
> well noted ASH:thumbup1:


i am hurt..what do you mean :lol: :lol:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

DRED said:


> i am hurt..what do you mean :lol: :lol:


 ROIDER!!! :whistling:

GHS


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

GHS said:


> ROIDER!!! :whistling:
> 
> GHS


lol mate :lol:


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

What is this 'beak' you speak of?


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Heinkeken said:


> What is this 'beak' you speak of?


Cocaine


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

Heinkeken said:


> What is this 'beak' you speak of?


where do you live mate?

up in the hills?

only joking :thumb:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Heinkeken said:


> What is this 'beak' you speak of?


 Chicko..............

Cocain, charlie, white, snow ect ect

GHS


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Ahhh gotcha :thumb:


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

I find the problem for most "Roiders" is their allergy to the Squat/power rack.

This creature is often found performing numerous lat raises and endless DB kickbacks in the pursuit of the classic MH physique.

He can be found in the gym almost every day performing his favourite upperbody exercises (and extra effort is applied at about 6pm on a Friday evening!) while paying little attention to his diet(apparently winny and deca negates the need)

Most are an orangey/brown colour sporting copious amounts of jewellery and tacky meaningless tattoos.

They are difficult to avoid in social circles as their voices tend to be much louder than the average males and their "carpet carrying" walk is very distinctive.

In my experience,they do not respond well to advice or critique and are best left to their own devices.

Stedheads take their training more seriously


----------



## robc (Sep 21, 2008)

pea head said:


> A real thread for real men this one. im a "roider" and as jw says my new name is "sted head".
> 
> As a fellow "roider",you must first take nap 50s,from then on it goes like this...
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Im still wondering what a "STED HEAD" is thought haha


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

pea head said:


> A real thread for real men this one. im a "roider" and as jw says my new name is "sted head".
> 
> As a fellow "roider",you must first take nap 50s,from then on it goes like this...
> 
> ...


now we are getting somewhere

The REAL in depth ROIDERS psyche:thumbup1:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

ParaManiac said:


> I find the problem for most "Roiders" is their allergy to the Squat/power rack.
> 
> This creature is often found performing numerous lat raises and endless DB kickbacks in the pursuit of the classic MH physique.
> 
> ...


Interesting para!!!!!

Are these the same "ROIDER" types that shout "KEEP IT TIGHT" and "YOU GOT THIS ONE" at BB comps while the only time you will find them eating rice cakes from tuppaware


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

jw007 said:


> Interesting para!!!!!
> 
> Are these the same "ROIDER" types that shout "KEEP IT TIGHT" and "YOU GOT THIS ONE" at BB comps while the only time you will find them eating rice cakes from tuppaware


:laugh:

And then stopping at the chippy on the way home,in their Saxo VTS


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

So who onthe board could we catagorizas such...

I dont have a skin head or a tribal tat but i do boil wash clothes and take nap 50s, Roider or STED

*Nytol* has a skin head, a tat, tight white t-shirt, has used nap 50s, ex doorman, lots of fights every week, missing knuckles.. GRunts a lot, shakes doormens hands (and other things) but does not use any beak:confused1:

So he has 90% of traits but misses a few, but ROIDER for sure:thumbup1:

Who else??

TT looks like a thug and hits peopel with radios, def sted head:beer:


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

jw007 said:


> *Nytol* has a skin head, a tat, tight white t-shirt, has used nap 50s, ex doorman, lots of fights every week, missing knuckles.. GRunts a lot, shakes doormens hands (and other things) but does not use any beak:confused1:
> 
> So he has 90% of traits but misses a few, but ROIDER for sure:thumbup1:


I do have a shaved head

My tattoo is a small sun design on my left delt, not really tribal in anyway.

Tight T shirt, yes, followed your idea and bought a Medium yesterday and look sexy as f*ck in it, :thumbup1:

Also in answer to a post a few pages back, V neck if possible, subconsciously draws the onlookers eye to the V taper, (assuming you have one).

I only shake hands with Doormen I know, as I do not go out to places that require doormen, also the current plastics are not worthy of shaking my hand.

I'm also missing the BMW or Saxo, (which ever is decided to be the car of choice?), as I have a classy car with no blacked out windows.

I hate Oxy 50's which in itself should put me out of the club?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Nytol said:


> I do have a shaved head
> 
> My tattoo is a small sun design on my left delt, not really tribal in anyway.
> 
> ...


JW007 hates beak, but he still takes some for the team :thumb:


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Wheres Robsta??,.. im sure he could tell us the difference between them.

I do however find he likes to get very angry and aggresive at times. 

Most "roiders" have now jumped on the cage fighting buisness to help prove there worth when they are "luckily" enough to get in a 30man pub car park tarmac dance.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Tall said:


> Test pests???


PMSL thats a great phrase... am saving that one for future use.... 

The shaking doormans hands thing..... only if they do it in that really patronising way where they dont just use one hand.... they put out their hand to shake his, then when he takes it they clasp their free hand over the top so they have his hand captive and he cant take it back until they deem the handshake is over...


----------



## blueallblue (Oct 25, 2008)

Yes i agree with all that.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Yes the handshake..you have to make sure it lasts a while so that people in the queue get to witness,also the ask around what the doormans name is and when approached they get to use on a first name basis.

Most "roiders" always make a real effort to get really pally with gym owners in hoping they get the chance to work behind the counter for a few hours.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

pea head said:


> Yes the handshake..you have to make sure it lasts a while so that people in the queue get to witness,also the ask around what the doormans name is and when approached they get to use on a first name basis.
> 
> Most "roiders" always make a real effort to get really pally with gym owners in hoping they get the chance to work behind the counter for a few hours.


lol yup.... that way everyone knows they are part of the "inner circle" and not just average gym-going plankton...


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

pea head said:


> Yes the handshake..you have to make sure it lasts a while so that people in the queue get to witness,also the ask around what the doormans name is and when approached they get to use on a first name basis.
> 
> Most "roiders" always make a real effort to get really pally with gym owners in hoping they get the chance to work behind the counter for a few hours.


 lol for sure


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Come on Con,i know you are reading this as i see you more of a "roider" than a "sted head"


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

roiders are ragers of the roid world, sted heads are the chavs.... lol


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Where abouts in Stoke do you train PH?


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Heinkeken said:


> Where abouts in Stoke do you train PH?


Powerhouse gym mate......home of the Roi.....erm i mean good healthy bodybuiders.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

pea head said:


> Powerhouse gym mate......home of the Roi.....erm i mean good healthy bodybuiders.


 i'm coming up that end in a few weeks, will give you a shout and come to the gym


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Kezz said:


> i'm coming up that end in a few weeks, will give you a shout and come to the gym


Indeed mate. get yourself there :beer:


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

Ashcrapper said:


> apparently roiders have now infiltrated bodybuilding circles also


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

In this pic the bloke on the left looks like Eddie Murphy...lol


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

hahahahaaha yeah


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

pea head said:


> Powerhouse gym mate......home of the Roi.....erm i mean good healthy bodybuiders.


Where about's is that mate? I'm at uni here, the facilities are 'ok' but I'm lookin for a bigger gym.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Heinkeken said:


> Where about's is that mate? I'm at uni here, the facilities are 'ok' but I'm lookin for a bigger gym.


If your at uni mate its about 5mile from there. its in tunstall.


----------



## DaveN (Jul 25, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> valid questions.
> 
> add to this list which is preferable:
> 
> ...


What about either of the above, minus any kind of sleeve?


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

DaveN said:


> What about either of the above, minus any kind of sleeve?


No sleeves is a must whatever the weather.

Also a real roider will never be seen in the summer wearing shorts regardless of even the hottest day of the year.......but will be wearing the vest.


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

dmcc said:


> Bugger I have a lot of work ahead of me. I thought the dark side just involved injecting mass quantities of test. Didn't know I'd have to get tatts, a sunbed and a sleeveless hoody too...


That's the beauty of having two categories, you only listed the roider stuff. You can be a sted head dmcc, much nicer.


----------



## flexit (Feb 14, 2009)

Most said:


> PMSL Spot on pea head!!!


----------



## mrmasive (Dec 30, 2005)

Kezz said:


> Paul and Shark tight polo top
> 
> lacoste trainers
> 
> ...


I have NEVER seen anyone that fits that description with "moon face" or looking like they weigh anymore than 8 stone so defo not ROIDERS!! Chav springs to mind :lol:


----------



## mrmasive (Dec 30, 2005)

GHS said:


> Chicko..............
> 
> Cocain, charlie, white, snow ect ect
> 
> GHS


Ching :cool2:


----------



## Troy McClure (Mar 30, 2006)

.....tell tale sign of a roider in our gym (apart from the tribal tats)....

....seen wandering out of the changing rooms with lifting straps hanging from wrists..... and then keeping them on for the duration of the chest workout!


----------



## Troy McClure (Mar 30, 2006)

...also to add to that list, seen in gym on chest day sporting workman style boots (in an attempt to mimic Nasser El Sonbaty) and jeans.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Tasty said:


> That's the beauty of having two categories, you only listed the roider stuff. You can be a sted head dmcc, much nicer.


LOL Sted head it is then :lol: :thumb:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Troy McClure said:


> .....tell tale sign of a roider in our gym (apart from the tribal tats)....
> 
> *....seen wandering out of the changing rooms with lifting straps hanging from wrists..... and then keeping them on for the **duration of the chest workout!*


Yeah wot of it pal?

Keeps me wrists warm init?


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Most roiders challenge other roiders in the gym to see who can bench the most...mainly on a monday night.

Real roiders always start the week doing chest as its written in stone "thou shall do bench press on a monday".

Sted heads train accordingly to what meets their needs.

Roiders have always got a mate whos just come out of jail and hes massive...bigger than any sted head.


----------



## robc (Sep 21, 2008)

pea head said:


> Real roiders always start the week doing chest as its written in stone "thou shall do bench press on a monday".


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumb:

I think I would rather be a roider than a sted head to be honest!

EDIT: just realised, I also do the above, I don't know why I just do chest first thing in the week :lol: and yea I do have a proper routine that has changed a good many time, but chest always has its place at the start haha


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Tall said:


> 1) Roider takes ROIDS
> 
> 2) Sted heads take STEDs
> 
> ...


Take a look at my journal and judge by yourself :thumb:


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

pea head said:


> Yes the handshake..you have to make sure it lasts a while so that people in the queue get to witness,also the ask around what the doormans name is and when approached they get to use on a first name basis.
> 
> Most "roiders" always make a real effort to get really pally with gym owners in hoping they get the chance to work behind the counter for a few hours.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Reps mate

i thought was just my gym, went in and some younger "sted" head was behind the counter taking my entrance fee:thumbup1:

you have the ones who goes behind and makes their own shake aswell


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

All very vaild points and observations, but we need to get "deeper"

These Roider, Sted types of which I possibly could be catagorized have clearly deeper issues...

Whats there "motivation", Obvioulsy upbringing is a bigfactor, by WHY the need, what do they feel they achieve and can anyone become one??

Is it possible a well to do public educated type with highish IQ could be "moulded" into the typical "STED HEAD" type given the right circumstances??

And on the Flip side, you lowly educated type from an "estate" and broken home...

Who would find it easiest to fit the mold, so i suppose its sort of nature and nurture in a way with outside influences..

Perhaps a "roider" BIG BROTHER could shed some light, how do you thingk interaction would go??

Who would perpetrate most trouble??


----------



## nibbsey (Feb 12, 2008)

jw007 said:


> All very vaild points and observations, but we need to get "deeper"
> 
> These Roider, Sted types of which I possibly could be catagorized have clearly deeper issues...
> 
> ...


 Good morning all, may i join your very interesting debate on thde fundemental differences between "Sted Head" and "Roider".

Now it is my beleif that a "Roider" is the lesser human with generaly less to offer the general public whereas the "Sted-head" can be an upstanding member of society. This is my beleif and here is my reason.

A ROIDER is someone of late teens to early twenties who does not wish to pay his dues to the iron before seeing some kind of results therefore resulting in an imature attitude which results in excessive ROID RAGE and CHAV behaviour. Generaly this kind of person will be a naturally weaker individual and thus BULLIED.

A "STED HEAD" is fundementaly a sportsmen who has reached a peak in physical stature and needs to persue an avenue which brings him upto his physical greatness. Thus, steroids are used to empower and grow...

Now it is not written in stone that a ROIDER cannot graduate to STED HEAD status as this often happens. As the ROIDER ages he will become more at one with the STED HEADs within his local gym and at the cost of much ridicule stuck in there to become a greater physical being...

:cool2:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

nibbsey said:


> Good morning all, may i join your very interesting debate on thde fundemental differences between "Sted Head" and "Roider".
> 
> Now it is my beleif that a "Roider" is the lesser human with generaly less to offer the general public whereas the "Sted-head" can be an upstanding member of society. This is my beleif and here is my reason.
> 
> ...


A most interesting read Nibbsey Sir, very well put with some nice valid statements made...

Insightfull as it it, And one can only concur with most of which you a written..

However there must be a few "self confessed" Roiders on this site that, that could collaborate or debunk said theorys??

If your theorys are correct then those more mature "STED HEADS" could poss expalin their chosen route and the path which it has led them...

I myself for sure must be catagorised somewhere, but I refuse to be pigeonholed when I feel there is slighly more to my persona than just either ROIDER or STED:beer:


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

nibbsey said:


> Good morning all, may i join your very interesting debate on thde fundemental differences between "Sted Head" and "Roider".
> 
> Now it is my beleif that a "Roider" is the lesser human with generaly less to offer the general public whereas the "Sted-head" can be an upstanding member of society. This is my beleif and here is my reason.
> 
> ...


i think i agree lol.......

roider - someone who doesnt want to put the work in and expects quick results for minimal effort. A roider only thinks about how he looks to others.

sted head - someone who is prepared to put the effort in and work hard for results - trains for himself only.


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

jw007 said:


> - some one whos juicing properly and is seeing full potential from there cycle.
> 
> 'sted head' - on steds non stop all the time forever...
> 
> ...


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

ive seen many "roiders" who aint even working, sign on, but spend the whole lot on aas.

On a serious note, sted heads are usually the older mature, wiser lot who try to better them selfs, who keep setting goals to achieve

A "roider" will start the gym, maybe after a few weeks will get talking to other "roiders" (note not "sted" heads) who will give them advice what to take to look just as big as so and so.

The "roider" will bloat up, put on the superhero outfit (tight tops) on nights out (weekends)

Diet would be just eat alot of anything as they would assume from the advice form the other roiders that the aas will turn anything you eat into muscle.

They have this pattern of bloating and shrinking, year in/out (roider wont know what PCT is ) they will never look big constant, you would be ablt to tell how long in cycle they are just by looking at them.

Sted head will be more humble, knows what he wants in life, has prioirities etc, has nothing to prove to others just himself in the gym, the latter roiders do the proving on a night out


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

come on guys i had all the tattoo's before i became a roider


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

jw007 said:


> So who onthe board could we catagorizas such...
> 
> I dont have a skin head or a tribal tat but i do boil wash clothes and take nap 50s, Roider or STED
> 
> ...


ALLEGEDLY. 

Anyway I wear an earpiece now so I can do side chests while leaning on the bar and Tricep flex's while leaning over a railing.

I actually did have a proper 'roid rage' at a guy on Friday, proper knob who was one of the doorman shakey handy people. Then wouldnt fcuk off.

Then when I asked him to go away because I had been up 20 hours, was dieting and so knackered, hadnt eaten in 4 hours and generally had no chat he proceeded to inform me that I thought I was above him cos I was a doorman and how he was this and that and how he could get so and so to get me and so on.

So you can guess the general response I made to him.

Thats right politely asked him to move on with a gentle tap the the direction I wanted him to go. 

So Im a roider not a sted head.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Tinytom said:


> ALLEGEDLY.
> 
> Anyway I wear an earpiece now so I can do side chests while leaning on the bar and Tricep flex's while leaning over a railing.
> 
> ...


Youve actaully brought up a very good point TT...

During peroids of extreme stress do you think you can revert from one to the other given outside circumstances and personal state of mind. possible akin to being either "bi-polar" or at the very extreme schitzo????

And would this swith be intsantaneous or take place over period of weeks\days or in your case 5 mins:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

jw007 said:


> Youve actaully brought up a very good point TT...
> 
> During peroids of extreme stress do you think you can revert from one to the other given outside circumstances and personal state of mind. possible akin to being either "bi-polar" or at the very extreme schitzo????
> 
> And would this swith be intsantaneous or take place over period of weeks\days or in your case 5 mins:lol: :lol: :lol:


Well I went from being tired to max out RoidRager in about 0.5 seconds.

So maybe bi polar in origin but the situation was akin to the Terminator scene where the guy asks 'have you got a dead cat in there or what?'

The Terminator weighs his responses before picking 'Fcuk you Asshole'

I went through a similar transitory phase

'Please go away'

'Go away'

'Would you like to see the wall close up?'

'I am about to explode in a diet/drug fuelled act of vengeful chastation please vacate my vicinity'

'Fcuk you asshole'

Guess which one I picked and the appropriate thrashings that accompanied it.


----------



## nibbsey (Feb 12, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> Well I went from being tired to max out RoidRager in about 0.5 seconds.
> 
> So maybe bi polar in origin but the situation was akin to the Terminator scene where the guy asks 'have you got a dead cat in there or what?'
> 
> ...


 You need therapy...pmsl :thumb:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Tinytom said:


> Well I went from being tired to max out RoidRager in about 0.5 seconds.
> 
> So maybe bi polar in origin but the situation was akin to the Terminator scene where the guy asks 'have you got a dead cat in there or what?'
> 
> ...


LMFAO

Ever thought about NLP techniques:lol: :lol:


----------



## robc (Sep 21, 2008)

nibbsey said:


> Good morning all, may i join your very interesting debate on thde fundemental differences between "Sted Head" and "Roider".
> 
> Now it is my beleif that a "Roider" is the lesser human with generaly less to offer the general public whereas the "Sted-head" can be an upstanding member of society. This is my beleif and here is my reason.
> 
> ...


oops I meant I would rather be a STED HEAD than a ROIDER. :thumb:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Arnt roids and steds the same?

Bump for clarity of the English language.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

hackskii said:


> Arnt roids and steds the same?
> 
> Bump for clarity of the English language.


In a way hacks they are but when a "sted head" does something like a bench press movement he will breath in and out properly.

Now a "roider" on the other hand will scream at the top of his voice after the first rep.

You see the difference?


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

hackskii said:


> Arnt roids and steds the same?
> 
> Bump for clarity of the English language.


Thats what we are trying ascertain ourselves with this thread scott:lol: :lol:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

I see we have gained no further progression in our persuit of veritas.

I shall reflect while bench pressing.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

pea head said:


> In a way hacks they are but when a "sted head" does something like a bench press movement he will breath in and out properly.
> 
> Now a "roider" on the other hand will scream at the top of his voice after the first rep.
> 
> You see the difference?


What i like doing in GYm and not sure what catagory this puts me in, but as i use loads of plates when squatting, benching or deadlifting....

I put them on the bar, then SLAM them really hard together so they make a big BANG so everyone can see how many plates I have put on...

Then for instance when finished squatting 300kg plus I SLAM bar back into rack with a big GROWL so whole room shakes, CD jumps and everyone can see how big and strong I am, just in case they were not watching...

Any one else do this???


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Yes, the whole slamming plates on bit anyway. Good way to attract attention to how strong I am.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

jw007 said:


> What i like doing in GYm and not sure what catagory this puts me in, but as i use loads of plates when squatting, benching or deadlifting....
> 
> I put them on the bar, then SLAM them really hard together so they make a big BANG so everyone can see how many plates I have put on...
> 
> ...


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

*It depends wether or not they are on the "roids" at the time.*

This is a "sted head" face... :whistling: breathing gently whilst benching.

This is a "roider" with a 20kg plate either side of squat bar,and also after 1 pint of stella... :cursing: raging from the naps/stella stack

Ahh another question, which group ever actually come off????


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

jw007 said:


> *It depends wether or not they are on the "roids" at the time.*
> 
> This is a "sted head" face... :whistling: breathing gently whilst benching.
> 
> ...


Sted heads blast and cruise.

Roiders take more the minute they lose a pound of weight,a notch on the tape measure......and the week they are going clubbing which is usually every week anyway..

A roider will always tell you that it doesnt work sitting in the drawer.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

pea head said:


> Sted heads blast and cruise.
> 
> Roiders take more the minute they lose a pound of weight,a notch on the tape measure......and the week they are going clubbing which is usually every week anyway..
> 
> A roider will always tell you that it doesnt work sitting in the drawer.


 I hate to say it, as stated before dont want be pigeon holed but seems I could be erring on ROIDER

But is that a bad thing???


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

jw007 said:


> I hate to say it, as stated before dont want be pigeon holed but seems I could be erring on ROIDER
> 
> But is that a bad thing???


You can be both in my eyes,it depends whos around you at the time.

You JW are a roider innit. :thumb:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

pea head said:


> You can be both in my eyes,it depends whos around you at the time.
> 
> You JW are a roider innit. :thumb:


Better go out and hit some smaller person in a suit then

I must go gym now i must PMSL


----------



## JakeJ16 (Dec 15, 2008)

jw007 said:


> There was a thread started the other day by Jake"whatever" explaining the intricacies of *"TYPICAL ROIDERS"* etc
> 
> The thread seems to have somewhat "vanished" I can only assume deleted by thread starter as was in no way offensive...
> 
> ...


Haha, way off :confused1:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

JakeJ16 said:


> Haha, way off :confused1:


Bit late to the party aren't you...?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I know a dude that used to throw the dumbells after he was done with the inclines, after a mirror broke, they asked him to stop.

Or, the other dude walking around with his shirt off at about 140 pounds and kept staring at himself, I asked the front desk to kindly put his shirt on as I was training.

Or the other dude that kept punching all the chairs like a boxer but was in his 60's, he made alot of noise.

No kidding though he did 3 big plates each side on bench which was quite impressive (315 lbs). dude was in his 60's.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

JakeJ16 said:


> Haha, way off :confused1:


ahh the omnipotent "roider expert", The one for whoms input we have all been waiting:thumbup1:

I am however slighly miffed.. nay Perplexed with your quote "haha, way off"

As said point of thread was to get into the psyche and the innermost depths of said roiders\sted heads thoughts and as such i posted what i considered "poignant" questions to be discussed..

I made NO *assumptions* and most certainly no *factual statements* with regards to said characters:confused1:

It was merely a baisis for discussion and research..

As such I fail to see how *"haha, way off"* is indeed relevant?? :confused1:

Would it be possible for you to perhaps expand on aforementioned statement????

Do you actually mean Im asking the wrong type of questions??

And if so please could you shed some light on the sort of things I should be indeed questioning..

Many thanks


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Yesterday after a gruelling session of shouting and banging weights but no lifting I made sure that I left 6 plates on either side of the Squat Bar and stood there puffing and panting until the gym was full up with smaller people.

I then left because Im so big that I never have to put my weights away and obviously if no ones seen me perform my massive lifts I should leave my weights on the bar so people can wonder in awe at who the supreme muscle being was that lifted such a weight.

Oh I didnt actually lift 6 plates, I did 3 but then loaded up the bar while no one was looking. 

So is this a roider or sted head activity?


----------



## nibbsey (Feb 12, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> Yesterday after a gruelling session of shouting and banging weights but no lifting I made sure that I left 6 plates on either side of the Squat Bar and stood there puffing and panting until the gym was full up with smaller people.
> 
> I then left because Im so big that I never have to put my weights away and obviously if no ones seen me perform my massive lifts I should leave my weights on the bar so people can wonder in awe at who the supreme muscle being was that lifted such a weight.
> 
> ...


I beleive this to be the classic behaviour of a ROIDER, sorry TT but i refer you to my earlier comment "you need therapy" pmsl.. :lol: :lol: :thumb:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> Yesterday after a gruelling session of shouting and banging weights but no lifting I made sure that I left 6 plates on either side of the Squat Bar and stood there puffing and panting until the gym was full up with smaller people.
> 
> I then left because Im so big that I never have to put my weights away and obviously if no ones seen me perform my massive lifts I should leave my weights on the bar so people can wonder in awe at who the supreme muscle being was that lifted such a weight.
> 
> ...


 Roider for sure............

One question though........

A. Were your 3 plated squats arsse to floor? With a nice smooth negative and a powerful explosive positive? (Sted Head)

B. Or did you bend knees slightly then scream at the top of your voice when performing the push part of the movement? (Roider)

GHS


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

GHS said:


> Roider for sure............
> 
> One question though........
> 
> ...


Definately B. But I made a lot of noise.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

nibbsey said:


> I beleive this to be the classic behaviour of a ROIDER, sorry TT but i refer you to my earlier comment "you need therapy" pmsl.. :lol: :lol: :thumb:


Therapy? for my drug problem? Im not a crack head or smack head so Im not a real drug user.

Don't know what you mean.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> Definately B. But I made a lot of noise.


 That settles it then Roider for sure........... :cool2:

Your hard mate..............All roiders are hard..............

GHS:lol:


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

hackskii said:


> I know a dude that used to throw the dumbells after he was done with the inclines, after a mirror broke, they asked him to stop.
> 
> Or, the other dude walking around with his shirt off at about 140 pounds and kept staring at himself, I asked the front desk to kindly put his shirt on as I was training.
> 
> ...


There were a few of them in my gym last night, throwing dumbells around.

3 lads training next to me were deadlifting. They had 60KG (including the bar), and everytime they got to the end of their sets they dropped it from the top of the movement, made such a noise. They put a bit more weight on, and continued to pretty much throw the bar down. What is that all about??!!

Incidentally, these lads form part of the group who insist on giving me dirty looks every time I'm in there :cursing:


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

I would have classed myself as a ROIDER but now I would class my self as a STED HEAD


----------



## jjj (Jun 1, 2008)

sorry if i missed it on here already, but is it a roider or a sted head that buys medium size t-shirts wen they clearly need large?


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

pastanchicken said:


> There were a few of them in my gym last night, throwing dumbells around.
> 
> 3 lads training next to me were deadlifting. They had 60KG (including the bar), and everytime they got to the end of their sets they dropped it from the top of the movement, made such a noise. They put a bit more weight on, and continued to pretty much throw the bar down. What is that all about??!!
> 
> *Incidentally, these lads form part of the group who insist on giving me* *dirty looks every time I'm in there* :cursing:


Now im really confused as to my Role, As I give everyone dirty looks and sneer with contempt at all the little poeple in the GYM...

Hmmm what does that say about me?? :confused1:

Also another thing I find myself doing pretty much involuntarily (esp if tren involved) is going up to fellow gym users on a bench I suddenly for no reason feel i want to use....

I say

*"Finished with that Bench BETA"*

they answer

*"2 more sets mate"*

I reply

*"it wasnt a fckin question, now fck off"*

Again clafication on action and reasons for would be nice as not sure why i do it...

(incidently I then just walk away and use something else:confused1


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

jw007 said:


> Now im really confused as to my Role, As I give everyone dirty looks and sneer with contempt at all the little poeple in the GYM...
> 
> Hmmm what does that say about me?? :confused1:
> 
> ...


 Simple diagnosis for this behavior my green friend..............

*YOUR A BIG FAT ROIDER.............and you love it!*

Come on admit it.........You love being a roider don't you?

You may not have the shaved head or the tatoo but you show many of the other qualities........

JW007 KING OF THE ROIDERS

GHS


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

GHS said:


> *YOUR A BIG FAT ROIDER.............and you love it!*
> 
> GHS


Exactly, JW you're *BIG :laugh:*

These lads are but insects in comparison to you :rockon:


----------



## nibbsey (Feb 12, 2008)

pastanchicken said:


> Exactly, JW you're *BIG :laugh:*
> 
> These lads are but insects in comparison to you :rockon:


 Ar$e kisser


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

nibbsey said:


> Ar$e kisser


 Is that an offer mate?

*Loosens belt buckle*

GHS


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

GHS said:


> Simple diagnosis for this behavior my green friend..............
> 
> *YOUR A BIG FAT ROIDER.............and you love it!*
> 
> ...


Im problike a transformer..

JW007 ROIDER IN DISGUISE:lol: :lol: :lol:

Actually my name says it all

007 Secret ROIDER:thumbup1:


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

nibbsey said:


> Ar$e kisser


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

nibbsey said:


> Ar$e kisser


Oi leave him alone:cursing:

Hes now my fave member, I shall modify reppage accordingly:thumbup1:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

itraininthedark said:


> :lol: :lol:


your now on my hit list


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

jw007 said:


> Im problike a transformer..
> 
> JW007 ROIDER IN DISGUISE:lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...


Thunder-roider Cat

Wolver-roider-ine


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

jw007 said:


> Im problike a transformer..
> 
> JW007 ROIDER IN DISGUISE:lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...


 007 Secret ROIDER - The Spy Who Out Benched me

Trained up for years by MI5, Secret ROIDER lives by his own rules.

He travels from gym to gym, powerlifting comp pto powerlifting comp.

Leaving a trail of sexually satisified women and humiliated Sted Heads.

He's an enigma, he does not feel pain and laughs in the face of death.

Not a man...............A ROID MACHINE.

(Coming to a cinema near you, 6 weeks before the Portsmouth)

Shic Mark II - Its a must.

GHS:cool2:

*All rights reserved GHS Ltd*


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

im on JWs bum list!!! :blink: :blink:

time to bring out the cork!!!


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

itraininthedark said:


> im on JWs bum list!!! :blink: :blink:
> 
> time to bring out the cork!!!


you just bring the PILLOW, BOY:lol: :lol:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

GHS said:


> 007 Secret ROIDER - The Spy Who Out Benched me
> 
> Trained up for years by MI5, Secret ROIDER lives by his own rules.
> 
> ...


not sure about that, i dont really give a fck, as long as im sorted then all is good:beer:

Whip it in, whip it out, wipe it

Protein shakes dont drink themselves:lol: :lol:


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

jw007 said:


> you just bring the PILLOW, BOY:lol: :lol:


yeh i wil bring one for you, suppose your head did get a little bruised when i dry bummed you over the decline bench last time, shall i just bring you a scrum cap?? :lol:


----------



## nibbsey (Feb 12, 2008)

Always decends into bum talk.... :cool2:


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

nibbsey said:


> Always decends into bum talk.... :cool2:


jealousy... such an evil thing..


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

jw007 said:


> not sure about that, i dont really give a fck, as long as im sorted then all is good:beer:
> 
> Whip it in, whip it out, wipe it
> 
> Protein shakes dont drink themselves:lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

I put it to you to write down the ten comandments of a ROIDER so we can all learn from SECRET ROIDER.

They shall be written and made imortal.

You could start a cult following PSML

GHS


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

nibbsey said:


> Ar$e kisser


Ha you got me :thumbup1:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

GHS said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I put it to you to write down the ten comandments of a ROIDER so we can all learn from SECRET ROIDER.
> 
> ...


Great another thread that will get closed because some BETAs

*(who incidently offer no valuable info to board or help anyone in anyway shape or form and are just here to moan about hever zero reppage power) *

will take offence that they dont take roids, AWESOME


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

pastanchicken said:


> Ha you got me :thumbup1:


out of reps mate,

Been continually reeping my ALPHA mates to annoy all Betas, but I wont forget

Alphas never do:thumb:


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Don't worry pal, I'm a natty and take no offence :rockon:


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

jw007 said:


> out of reps mate,
> 
> Been continually reeping my ALPHA mates to annoy all Betas, but I wont forget
> 
> Alphas never do:thumb:


Lol, cheers mate


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

jw007 said:


> Great another thread that will get closed because some BETAs
> 
> *(who incidently offer no valuable info to board or help anyone in anyway shape or form and are just here to moan about hever zero reppage power) *
> 
> will take offence that they dont take roids, AWESOME


 THE ROIDER CLUB :cool2:

GHS


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

LOL lets keep the mentioning of Alpha and Beta to a minimum.

This is a funny thread IMO.

Very satirical.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Tinytom said:


> LOL lets keep the mentioning of Alpha and Beta to a minimum.
> 
> This is a funny thread IMO.
> 
> Very satirical.


Ok Tom fair doos

BUT if one for instance was to start a ROIDER or STED head club where only ROIDERS or STED heads could apply given a series of criteria

Ie 1g week min test, Have to at least have USED oxy 50s in past would this be deemed offensive to lets say none ROIDERS or Nattys who clearly would not be able to join our gang and as suchwould probably moan to mods about being left out nad all my funny posts would have eventually be deleted..

So before starting "THE ROIDER CLUB" would you be kind enough to list a few dos and donts so as not to *intentionally* get anyones backs up:whistling:

and get thread closed??

Perhaps you as a mod could make it a stipulation that read intial criteria on 1st post and if your not eligable then not to post on thread, that way will negate and unnecessary unpleasantness:thumb:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

jw007 said:


> So before starting "THE ROIDER CLUB" would you be kind enough to list a few dos and donts so as not to *intentionally* get anyones backs up:whistling:
> 
> and get thread closed??
> 
> :thumb:


 :lol:

THE ROIDER CLUB wouldn't be like the ALPHA stuff.

There was a SMALL/BIG PENIS CLUB and a PUSSY CLUB and nobody took offence to those.

I'm starting the roider club as it was my idea......

Although I apoint JW as co-founder is he wants to job?

GHS


----------



## nibbsey (Feb 12, 2008)

GHS said:


> :lol:
> 
> THE ROIDER CLUB wouldn't be like the ALPHA stuff.
> 
> ...


 oooh you love your clubs don't ya GHS lol :tongue: ..


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Im gonna bang my first shot of test in soon, so what does that make me ? 

roider or sted head ?? :confused1:


----------



## nibbsey (Feb 12, 2008)

Bulldozer said:


> *Im gonna bang my first shot of test in soon, so what does that make me ?*
> 
> roider or sted head ?? :confused1:


 Late to the party !! lol


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Bulldozer said:


> Im gonna bang my first shot of test in soon, so what does that make me ?
> 
> roider or sted head ?? :confused1:


WEAK:thumbup1:

Cause your currently NATTY

Go home, be a family man

Only 1g+ need apply


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

jw007 said:


> WEAK:thumbup1:
> 
> Cause your currently NATTY
> 
> ...


God damn it :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: lol.

Although im probably stronger than most AAS users :whistling:

EDIT: - Out of the **** bodybuilders on this site anyway Bwhahahaha


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Bulldozer said:


> God damn it :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: lol.
> 
> Although im probably stronger than most AAS users :whistling:
> 
> EDIT: - Out of the **** bodybuilders on this site anyway Bwhahahaha


What are you lifts bully??

Those us normal folk can relate to ie the big 3, not your current crop of sandbags or funny rocks that no one has a clue about


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

jw007 said:


> What are you lifts bully??
> 
> Those us normal folk can relate to ie the big 3, not your current crop of sandbags or funny rocks that no one has a clue about


LOL..

Functional strength tho buddy 

I deadlift with a trap bar mate, or atleast 95% of the time i do and my best is 310kg. My best conventional dead is 267.5kg . Totally raw on both, no straps , no belt. Only chalk.

Squats i havent 1rm for ages, but i rep with 185ish for sets of 8 to 10 to just below //

Pressing is my weak area.. Best bench 1rm is 165kg

260lbs bodyweight...

Not up to your awesomeness, but watch this space


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

this still going :laugh:

have we concluded anything yet or are we still in the research stage?


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Damn you to hell JW I though I was your no. 1 poof. :cursing: *Has stroppy drama queen hissy fit*

I think I may veer more towards sted head but there are elements of roider. Of course, I need to actually get some gear in me too... :whistling:


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

dmcc said:


> Damn you to hell JW I though I was your no. 1 poof. :cursing: *Has stroppy drama queen hissy fit*
> 
> I think I may veer more towards sted head but there are elements of roider. Of course, I need to actually get some gear in me too... :whistling:


Didnt know you were gonna plan a cycle. When u gonna start? What u taking?


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Have you started yet Darren? If not the big day can't be far away can it


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Gentlemen, gentlemen, you need to keep up. I've been thinking this over on and off for several months now and should be starting within the next two weeks. Just your classic Test E with a dbol kickstart, maybe some add-ons.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Bulldozer said:


> LOL..
> 
> Functional strength tho buddy
> 
> ...


watch those weights improve dramtically:thumb:

Good lifts tho mate by anyones standards for sure, impressed:thumb:


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

jw007 said:


> watch those weights improve dramtically:thumb:
> 
> Good lifts tho mate by anyones standards for sure, impressed:thumb:


I hope so mate 

And thanks xxx


----------



## JakeJ16 (Dec 15, 2008)

jw007 said:


> ahh the omnipotent "roider expert", The one for whoms input we have all been waiting:thumbup1:
> 
> I am however slighly miffed.. nay Perplexed with your quote "haha, way off"
> 
> ...


Well you said I made a thread about the "typical roiders", when I was actually talking about roiders who are uneducated in what they're doing.

But yeah, carry on....


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

JakeJ16 said:


> Well you said I made a thread about the "typical roiders", when I was actually talking about roiders who are uneducated in what they're doing.
> 
> But yeah, carry on....


Jake mate,its all your fault in the first place calling them "roiders".

What you should have said is "two muscular men getting in a little scuffle".

Now you have turned all of us sted heads against the roiders:lol:.

Must admit mate,you did make me laugh with that thread:beer:


----------



## JakeJ16 (Dec 15, 2008)

pea head said:


> Jake mate,its all your fault in the first place calling them "roiders".
> 
> What you should have said is "two muscular men getting in a little scuffle".
> 
> ...


Oh ok then, I'll be careful how I describe people in the future....

:lol:


----------

